# HOLY FUCK AT THIS ASCENSION, LOOKSOLOGISTS GTFIH



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 14, 2019)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT, this motherfucker ascended so fucking hard, does anyone know what work he had done? Post more BSSO/bimax ascensions ITT.


----------



## Enlil (Oct 14, 2019)

i don't see ascension


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 14, 2019)

He had fillers on top of the surgery. And surgery DOES work, especially in this case because he was very recessed. It’s the expectation.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 14, 2019)

This is a treatment from Sailer. I think it's cheekbone implants, rhinoplasty and genio


----------



## tincelw (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 14, 2019)

Gudru said:


> This is a treatment from Sailer. I think it's cheekbone implants, rhinoplasty and genio


To me it looks like bimax but i have no idea tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 14, 2019)

tincelw said:


> View attachment 135191
> View attachment 135192


Looks so plastic jfl


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 14, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> He had fillers on top of the surgery. And surgery DOES work, especially in this case because he was very recessed. It’s the expectation.


Well then there's a lot of hope in my future, my overbite makes me a potential candidate for either BSSO or IMDO.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 14, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Well then there's a lot of hope in my future, my overbite makes me a potential candidate for either BSSO or IMDO.


You aren’t gonna get results anywhere near this just btw.


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 14, 2019)

Imagine thinking surgery is cope


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 14, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> Imagine thinking surgery is cope


This is the 1% bc he was extremely recessed.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 14, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> You aren’t gonna get results anywhere near this just btw.


My overbite isnt nearly as severe, and my starting point is far better than this dude's so for all we know my results could be just as good.


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 14, 2019)

tincelw said:


> View attachment 135191
> View attachment 135192


Did this guy a lefort? Midface looks so different


----------



## tincelw (Oct 14, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> Did this guy a lefort? Midface looks so different


possibly, along with many other procedures. Check out this post https://looksmax.org/threads/went-to-famous-surgeon-brutal-expensive.15236/ about the same doctor. probably cost 100k+


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 14, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> Did this guy a lefort? Midface looks so different


I think its bimax, plus osseous genioplasty.

EDIT: Just realised you were talking about the other dude.


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 14, 2019)

tincelw said:


> possibly, along with many other procedures. Check out this post https://looksmax.org/threads/went-to-famous-surgeon-brutal-expensive.15236/ about the same doctor. probably cost 100k+


Life changing results in that thread


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 14, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> This is the 1% bc he was extremely recessed.



U know shit just stop


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 14, 2019)

SirGey said:


> U know shit just stop


I actually think facial recession is quite common, there are lots of normies who have properly recessed mandible/maxilla, and they could ascend really hard with bimax.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 14, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> I actually think facial recession is quite common, there are lots of normies who have properly recessed mandible/maxilla, and they could ascend really hard with bimax.



Its all about money


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Oct 14, 2019)

Different angles but he had work done on chin


----------



## needsolution (Oct 14, 2019)

I heard this guy is well known photoshop fraud so be careful on him and his before and after.


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 14, 2019)

he used jaw angle implants also


----------



## Cleftcel (Oct 14, 2019)

tincelw said:


> View attachment 135191
> View attachment 135192


from greasy,awkward teen to international pop star material


----------



## KrissKross (Oct 14, 2019)

again, look at the ear angle. Big difference sure, but exaggerated by a difference in head tilt


----------



## Usum (Oct 14, 2019)

Gene rapers in the wild.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Oct 14, 2019)

Sailer also photoshopmaxxes, just a heads up.


----------



## x30001 (Oct 14, 2019)

404 harmony not found


----------



## Benjibanks (Nov 8, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> I actually think facial recession is quite common, there are lots of normies who have properly recessed mandible/maxilla, and they could ascend really hard with bimax.


That might be me.


----------



## Linoob (Nov 9, 2020)

Enlil said:


> i don't see ascension



lol stfu cunt


----------



## Linoob (Nov 9, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT, this motherfucker ascended so fucking hard, does anyone know what work he had done? Post more BSSO/bimax ascensions ITT.



I think it was Bimax + genio + gonial angle implants


----------



## Linoob (Nov 9, 2020)

x30001 said:


> 404 harmony not found



HUGE cope

you'd beg for this lower third


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Nov 9, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT, this motherfucker ascended so fucking hard, does anyone know what work he had done? Post more BSSO/bimax ascensions ITT.


Patient of that crazy German surgeon.


----------



## Dr. Greenberg (Nov 9, 2020)

Caged at looksologists


----------



## freeone12 (Nov 9, 2020)

Bimax 10cm advancment


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 9, 2020)

Benjibanks said:


> That might be me.


Okay thanks for letting us know

You don't have to bump the WHOLE thread btw


----------



## mewcoper (Nov 10, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT, this motherfucker ascended so fucking hard, does anyone know what work he had done? Post more BSSO/bimax ascensions ITT.


i have exact same fuckin profile i need this badly


----------

